# Mein Schwimmteich auch kurz vorgestellt .. war für selber bauen ein mammutprojekt.



## gadiba (18. Jan. 2008)

Schwimmteich und Koi ??? Meine Erfahrung ::: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Schwimmteich und Koihaltung ?? 

Unser Schwimmteich ist eine Augenweide und die beste Investition in unserem Garten. Für uns und unsere Freunde ist er ein echtes Badeparadies. Willi kann es bestätigen 

Am Anfang war ein alter Teich – und zwar schon der Dritte .

Planung 
Bereits seit 1999 interessierten wir uns für Schwimmteiche, es gab bereits viele gute Ratschläge und beispielhafte schöne Anlagen, und wir waren von der Möglichkeit in weichem, natürlichen Wasser zu schwimmen fasziniert. Unser alter Teich machte viel Arbeit. Ständig mussten die Wasserwerte kontrolliert werden und man sah jedes Blatt , steichnchen und Mulm und auch jeden __ Regenwurm als Verunreinigung .
Als wir die Gelegenheit hatten, war es soweit ein Schwimmteich musste her.!!! 


Aber wegen dem hohem Invest, wollten wir durch viel Eigenleistungen einen Teich mit Eigenleistung bauen 
.
Die Planung verlief reibungslos, wir holten unsere Ideen im Internet und Büchern ein und bald gab es ein fertiges Konzept und einen Baggertermin. Die Abgrenzung sollte nur leicht sichtbar sein und aus massivem Material gefertigt werden.Auf die Spezial-Folie wurde gesetzt. Ein großer Regenerationsbereich war mit eingeplant - Technik war damals auch schon ein Thema. Gr0ße behältnisse mit viel mechanischer Reinigungskraft.. Die Verlegung der Folie wurde durch Hilfe von Freunden fachmännisch gemacht.

Bau
Alles verlief nach Plan – die Baggerung ging überraschend schnell, und wir konnten unsere erste Eigenleistung einbringen. Nach Anweisung von unserem Sanitärler Hans wurde die Teichgrube planiert, ein Sandbett eingebracht alles fertig für die Matten und der Folie gemacht. Wir entschieden uns für die schwarze Firestone Folie. In knapp zwei Tagen war die Folie verlegt und wir konnten mit dem „Rand beginnen. Der Schwimmbereich sollte etwa 60 m groß werden, daher wurde die Abgrenzung mit 6x12 m dimensioniert. 
Der Pflanzenbereich war auch viel Arbeit und vor allem schwer. Insgesamt waren es mehr als 50 Pflanzen ( keine kleinen nein Große musstenm es sein) . Nach einigen Tagen begannen wir mit der Befüllung mit Wasser, damit die ersten oberirdischen Pflanzen gesetzt werden konnten. Die Pflanzen in Körben mit Lehmboden war eingebracht, das Wasser stand 2meter hoch. Es folgten die Seerosen und Uferpflanzen. Nicht lange und auch diese Arbeit war getan. Rasch wurde die Befüllung mit Wasser fortgesetzt, bald war der Teich befüllt und wir waren froh, dass alles so rasch und gut gelungen war.

Badefreuden
Nachdem wir unseren Schwimmteich in Betrieb genommen hatten, war Anfangs das trübe Wasser von Schwebealgen, wie uns erklärt wurde. Das Wasser aber wurde nach etwa drei Wochen klar und man sah jede Schnecke auf dem Grund des 250 cm tiefen Schwimmbereichs. Wenn man genau hinsah bemerkte man unzählige Wasserflöhe in allen Bereichen, wichtige Filtrierer, wie wir bald erfuhren, angeblich filtern sie nicht nur Algen und Schwebstoffe, sondern auch schädliche Keime aus dem Wasser. Das Füllwasser war ziemlich hart, so dass die passenden Steine und Pflanzen auch im höhergelegene Becken gesetzt wurden, die auch bewirken sollten, dass das Wasser weicher wurde. Na Ja , wers glaubt . Es verging anfangs kein Sommertag, an dem wir unseren Schwimmteich nicht nutzten. Meistens ein erfrischendes Bad am Abend manchmal auch nachts. Der Schwimmteich wurde das eindeutige Zentrum unseres neu angelegten Gartens. Jeder Gast bewunderte zuallererst den Teich ,,, so mancher durfte auch darin baden. ((( Marianne , Willi , Karin , Hans, Ilse , Ernst , Alex, ……uvm) 



Probleme der ersten Jahre 
Wie vorhergesehen, lieferte eine Baum neben dem Teich eine Menge Biomasse – Laub und Samen landeten in unserem Schwimmteich und als Folge bildeten sich grüne Fadenalgen. Da wir nur begrenzte Technik hatten, blieb uns nichts anderes übrig als Algen, Laub und Samen mit dem Kescher aus dem Filteranlagen abzufischen. Das ist mitunter sehr mühevoll und nimmt auch viel Zeit in Anspruch. Die Algenbildung wurde dadurch jedoch rasch weniger. Nicht zuletzt durch das Nachsetzen weiterer Wasserpflanzen. Auch so manche Uferpflanze und Seerose wurde neu gesetzt. Meine Frau bevorzugte die Farben weiß und blau und bis heute dominieren blau und gelb blühende Uferpflanzen und Seerosen den Teich. 
Im Spätherbst gegen das abfallende Laub, die Pflanzen fischen wir einfach mehrmals täglich das fallende Laub, schon auf der Wasseroberfläche ab. Der Arbeitsaufwand ist manchmal beträchtlich – vor allem, wenn wir die Filteranlage säubern. Diese ist 6 meter und über Schwerkrafttechnik gebaut. 

Unser Paradies. Wir sind erstaunt, was der Teich alles verkraftet. Laub und Samen werden tlw auch ans Ufer in Pflanzbereiche getrieben, sinken dort ab und liefern den Pflanzen Nahrung und diese gedeihen ausgezeichnet: __ Seggen, __ Binsen, __ Hechtkraut, __ Iris und viele andere Uferpflanzen. Vor allem aber die Seerosen erfreuen uns mit ihren Blüten. 
Die Pflege beschränkt sich mittlerweilen auf ein Minimum. Einmal pro Jahr saugen wir im Schwimmbereich den Schlamm ab, der sich dort minimal abgelagert hat. 

Erstaunlich ist das glasklare Wasser während der ganzen Badesaison – selbst während des Rekordsommers 2006 gab es keine größeren Probleme. Die Wassertemperaturen erreichen bis zu 29 ° - durchschnittlich haben wir aber 25°, und das bei dieser Tiefe und dem ständigen Umwälzen des Wassers. . 

Kostenlose „Teichputzer“
Im Frühjahr laichen jedes Jahr viele Frosch und Krötenpärchen und mittlerweile wissen wir das zu schätzen. Tausende von Kaulquappen ziehen in einem riesigen Schwarm durch den Schwimmteich. Von weitem sieht das wie ein Schwarm junger Fische aus, Sie fressen Algen und sonstige Beläge von den Steinen, und von den Pflanzen. Nach einigen Wochen sieht der Teich wie neu eingerichtet aus. Mittlerweilen haben wir in unserem Teich auch sehr viele Koi die die Kaulquappen als willkommene Nahrung sehen. Größtenteils versetzte ich die Eier in die Pflanzenzone und dem 2.Becken , in die die Koi nicht schwimmen können. Aber es ist Natur und 99,99 % der Quappen schwimmen in die Tiefe Zonen der Koi , und schnapp--- weg sind Sie. Zu Beginn der Badesaison sind die Tiere nicht mehr zu sehen. Sie sind in die Umgebung abgewandert. Wie uns erklärt wurde, transportieren die jungen __ Kröten auf diese Art eine Menge Biomasse aus dem Teich und tragen somit zu einer Reduzierung von Nährstoffen und damit Algen bei. Unsere anfängliche Befürchtung nach einer „Kröteninvasion“ in darauffolgenden Jahren ist nie eingetroffen. Es ist jedes Jahr ungefähr die selbe Menge an ablaichenden Tieren da. 

Technik 
Wir haben uns auch eine eigene Filteranlage mit 5 großen Fässern gebaut. Ca 1800Liter Diese mechanische Filterung wird durch eine Sauerstoffanlage und UVC Lampen ergänzt. Wir haben zwei Umwälzpumpen eingebaut, (jede) die pro Stunde gerade mal 6000 Liter in einen höher gelegenen Teich mit 4000Liter fördert, und auch direkt in die Tiefe zone. Somit eine sanfte Umwälzung über Quellsteine, die bereits beim Bau verlegt wurden. Offenbar unterstützt diese sanfte Technik das biologische Gleichgewicht perfekt, obwohl die 2.Pumpe nur 5 Stunden täglich läuft, ist das Wasser seither noch länger klar, lediglich im Spätherbst und Winter kommt es zu einer leichten Trübung. 
Im Herbst 2007 haben wir einen Teil der schon sehr dicht gewordenen Uferbepflanzung entfernt. Wir sind immer wieder überrascht, wie sich das wieder eingependelt hat und freuen uns auf die Badesaison 2008.


----------



## fleur (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich*

Hallo gadiba,

erstmal herzlich :Willkommen2 bei den Teich :crazy 

ganz besonders freue ich mich natürlich über einen neuen Schwimmteichler,

aber

- wir mögen es hier gerne etwas persönlicher mit Vornamen bitte

- da ist Dir wohl ein Malheur mit der Technik passiert, der Text ist doppelt und ich bin vom Lesen schon ganz wuschig

- alte "Teichforumregel": ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte

gerne hätte ich ein paar mehr davon, auch Übersichtsfotos, auf deren man die ganze Anlage sehen kann, wir sind nämlich "garnicht" neugierig, nein nein  

Viel Spaß im Forum und natürlich mit Eurem kleinen Paradies

Carin (i.A. von fleur, der schon wieder vom Baden träumt)


----------



## Dodi (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich auch kurz vorgestellt .. war für selber bauen ein mammutprojekt.*

Hallo Gadiba 
- mein Name ist Dodi! 

:willkommen hier bei uns im Club! 

Ich habe mal den doppelten Teil in Deiner Vorstellung gelöscht und für Dich ein eigenes Thema erstellt. 

Da hast Du Dir ja eine mächtige Anlage geschaffen.  
Gerne würden wir noch mehr Bilder sehen!

Auf ein nettes Miteinander und viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich auch kurz vorgestellt .. war für selber bauen ein mammutprojekt.*

natürlich auch von uns ein :willkommen, "_gabida_" und viel Spass hier im Forum. Was man von Deinem Badeparadies sehen kann ... alle Achtung, eine tolle Anlage.

Leider können wir aber nur zwei der vier Bilder vergrössert anschauen (was aber auch an uns liegen könnte  ). Und wie die "Vorrednerinnen" schon bemerkten: ein paar Bilder mehr zu Deiner ausführlichen Beschreibung sind uns immer willkommen.


----------



## günter-w (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Mein Schwimmteich auch kurz vorgestellt .. war für selber bauen ein mammutprojekt*

Hallo Gadiba,
willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß und Erfolg für die kommende Badesaison.


----------

